# Frequently Made Suggestions - Read Before Posting



## Samsara

These days, it's rare that someone posts a wholly original suggestion here, but some topics in particular are routinely rehashed and beaten into horse meat. If you're interested in one of these topics, follow the links below where you can vote on and discuss each feature ad nauseam. Also, keep in mind that there are many recurring suggestions (PIP, undelete, View Upcoming in Showcases and TM) that aren't listed here but can be easily found with a simple search. Please try to find an existing thread before you start a new one.

The Batch Play/Save to VCR Thread (Playlists, jukebox mode, etc.)
The Free Space Indicator Thread
The Soft/Negative/Reverse Padding Thread
The Now Playing Sorting/Folders/Users Thread
The Editing Thread (Deleting commercials or watched portions, saving clips, etc.)

Samsara


----------



## timf

The Screen Saver Thread


----------



## David Bott

hold


----------

